# Does anyone watch Most Haunted ?



## Spook (Oct 28, 2005)

Rather entertaining.  Been watching the Live investigation tonight at Tower Bridge featuring the shows new star... Max the Psychic Alsatian (ominously muzzled... watch out Yvette!) 

For those that have no idea what on Earth I'm on about this is a show on Living TV where a paranormal investigation is carried out on a particular 'haunted location' somewhere in the UK. Our team of ghost hunters consist of medium Derek 'too cool for school' Accorah, Presenter Yvette Fielding, her husband Karl the Producer - one 'respected scientist/para-psychologist' bloke and the assorted sound/camera crew. 

Whilst much of the show can be taken with a considerable pinch of salt, it's good fun for what it is, and sometimes there have been some very interesting things caught on camera/microphone. I tend to find Derek a little *curious*; especially oin a trip to Chatham naval Yard when I swear he picked up on the spirit of a 'man whose connected to the sea...'. Nice one mate, a sailor in a naval base ? Whatever next ! 

Just wondering if anyone else is a regular viewer ? It does well in the ratings stakes...


----------



## Rane Longfox (Oct 28, 2005)

Don't watch it, but I did hear the radio this morning when the presenter woman was on the Chris Moyles show. That was pretty damn funny


----------



## Spook (Oct 29, 2005)

I missed that. 

I think two blokes from Moyles' production team appeared on the show once and had a few weird things happen to them (meeting Derek aside)  

Remember Ghostwatch on BBC1 and all the trouble that caused ? Be good if Most Haunted was like that ... I think !


----------



## The Master™ (Oct 29, 2005)

Wife watches it... She watched some "all night" special, and to get her to go to bed, I turned off the power in the house...  Told her the fuse had gone...


----------



## Leto (Oct 29, 2005)

that's mean. 

Nope, don't watch although it seems interesting.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Oct 29, 2005)

Derek Acorah is hillarious.  The show is so fake though in my opinion (I have to add that because the show is notorious for closing down such threads as this).


----------



## Princess Ivy (Oct 29, 2005)

nope, from adds just seems to be idiots running round in the dark


----------



## Spook (Oct 29, 2005)

Derek's definately a bit *unique*. His possession moments range from the bizarre to the outright priceless. There's one of him being possessed by what can only be described as a 'spirit' (Jack Daniels?) whose voice and mannerisms owed a rather curious amount to Elsie Tanner out of Coronation Street rather than the ghost of an evil nurse. 

Also for a bunch of hardened ghost hunters the number of instances that involve a floorboard creaking followed by the lot of them going 'arghhh!' and running off is a bit too high for my liking.

That said it is good stuff... albeit in a lot of instances for all the wrong reasons. I wonder what odds Ladbrookes are offering for Max the Alsatian to go for Derek at some stage in the live show?


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Oct 29, 2005)

Derek has left the show.


----------



## Spook (Oct 29, 2005)

He was back on last night doing his rounds. Must be an arrangement just for the live shows.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Oct 29, 2005)

Apparently at some theatre when Dez was doing his spiritualist show, some bloke was in the audience and was later seen on Most Haunted as his replacement.  The strange thing was this bloke was involved in Dez's show.


----------



## Spook (Oct 30, 2005)

Lacedaemonian said:
			
		

> Apparently at some theatre when Dez was doing his spiritualist show, some bloke was in the audience and was later seen on Most Haunted as his replacement. The strange thing was this bloke was involved in Dez's show.


 
Surely you're not suggesting this is anything other than a coincidence?


----------



## Eradius Lore (Oct 30, 2005)

yeah i saw the Tower Bridge thing it was a bit boring though even though i did see the entire episode


----------



## Spook (Oct 30, 2005)

I _only _caught the first hour or so of the Tower Bridge. 

See the one last night from the Commercial Tavern in the East End of London ? I don't watch the live shows often because I find them terribly dull usually - but I've been watching these four because all of them are areas I was born in - visit on a regular basis and don't live far from now.


----------



## Paradox 99 (Oct 31, 2005)

Apparently one of the Sunday newspapers ran an inteview with Keiran O'Keefe (the sceptical paraspychologist on the show). He's exposed the crew and Derek Acora as frauds.    

I've yet to read the article but apparently Keiran fed Derek with some fake names which were anagrams of "Derek is a fraud" and "Derek is a fake". Later in the show Derek "received" these names while they were on their walkabouts.

HAHAHA! I can't wait to watch the show tonight and see the team dynamics in action now. I knew that guy was a fake the first time I saw him.

Not that I'm gloating now or anything...


----------



## A1ien (Oct 31, 2005)

I can't stand the program. I don't like the fact that that Derek guy is so fake


----------



## Spook (Nov 1, 2005)

Paradox - This the one mate ? 

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/tm_objectid=16303507&method=full&siteid=94762&headline=spooky-truth--tv-s-most-haunted-con-exposed-tv--name_page.html

Kreed Kafer.  

Just out of interest and whilst we're on the subject; is there a general belief in mediumship and the paranormal here ? I ask because I'm involved in a paranormal 'club' as a cameraman/pumpkin carver and we've had a few odd things happen. I frown at spirit 'possession' a la Derek but can't help but think there's 'something' going on. I've also had one 'sit in' where a large door unlocked and opened on its own while we were sat there. That was 'odd'.

We checked out a haunted pub in Somerset that was well known in the area for its Poltergeist (it's just between Cheddar Gorge and Weston-S-Mare). The last time we went there had been a fire and there were new owners who claimed to know nothing about the 'Poltergeist' and were reluctant to even discuss it with us. There was genuine fear there. Before hand the pub had revelled in it and had newspaper cuttings on the wall. Had the Poltergeist caused the fire? Was this an insurance scam and the owners thought we were connected to Legal and General? You decide!


----------



## Marky Lazer (Nov 1, 2005)

Two of my housemates or big fans, but I think it's rather boring. The night vision, and the shiny eyes makes it look interesting, but nothing spooky happens. "I hear a sound, it must be a ghost!" That sounds rather dodgy to me...


----------

